# Canned pineapples? Can you help ?



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know why all the canned pineapples available here in the US have no longer the nice golden yellow color we were used to see years ago ?

All brands are now  very pale , almost white and no longer yellow the way they were a while back.

Do you know of a brand of sliced pineapples here in the states that still is nice and yellow.???


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

frozen pineapple is nice and yellow and juicy...try an organic brand...i think canned pineapple, any canned fruit actually, is so far removed from what the real deal tastes like...most probably because of all the 'stabilizers' and other secret stuff....

joey


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I have never seen frozen pineapples at my supemarket. The taste is fine with the canned pinapples ,I just miss the nice rich deep yellow  color when I bake a pineapple up-side down cake .

It just does no longer looks appealing.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

most of our canned pineapple comes from asian sources, where years ago it was Hawiam,Cuban, Puerto Rico and tropical places.

Try This  drain the pineapple liqid into a pan add sugar to make heavy syrup bring to bil add a few drops of yellow color pour over pineapple  refrigerate overnight  then look at it next day ad taste it. A  different product. 

    .Also fresh Pineapple tossed with sugar  then frozen in plastic bag comes out great when thawed, sometime better then when it went in.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

berndy, here's a few more thoughts....have you tried using fresh pineapple? yes, a bit more work, but you'll get what you want...also try organic canned....they are canned in their own juice or at the very least a light sugar water, not syrup like the dole brand. trader joe's if you're lucky enough to have one where you live or your local health food store should carry something...they should also carry organic frozen pineapple, but maybe only chunks, not slices.  if you have a hispanic market near you or have a really good hispanic section in your supermarket look for the 'Goya' brand in canned...i like their products just in general, not that i use much in the way of canned goods.... one last thought is to make your cake in a cast iron skillet...it would help to make it nice and golden brown.....as a last resort, if this is something you make often enough to warrant all the work, you could perhaps can your own. wait for when they are at their best with a good price......there you go....that's all i got!

joey


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I did try fresh pineapples. But there too you hardly get a nice deep yellow one. I will have to try to find the GOYA brand.

 Chefdb is correct with his remark that most of our pineapples now come from asian countries. The last ones I bought was a DOLE brand and it said right on the can 'product of Thailand'

But then DOLE still offers daily tours on their website to their canneries in Hawaii and I wonder if the growers there switched to a different variety of pineapples.

The last really nice canned pineapples I have seen was in Germany and I think they were imported from Israel (or maybe from South-Africa).,am not sure?

To add yellow food color might work, but before I go thru all the work to do that I'll make a peach up-side down cake.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

meant to add to my last post is that they(industrialized farmers) don't pick fruit when it's ripe anymore so the fruit gets packed that way...one reason they have to add HFCS...it heavily marinates the fruit. veggies aren't picked ripe either...just look at supermarket tomatoes for example.....to me most supermarket fruits and vegetables nowadays are tasteless...just another good reason to support your local farmer...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When you purchase a fresh one pay a bit more and buy what they call a Golden Pineaple I think you will like it/


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Durangojo you are getting me confused now I always thought that all produce for proccessing,meaning both canning and freezing is picked at the peak of ripeness and all other produce to be sold as fresh is s picked green,not yet ripe to give time for transport and distribution to the stores .

With a bit of luck I might get the right answer in a few days.

On the DOLE website I could click on "Contact us" and I did ask them about the lack of color on their canned pineapples.

Hope to get an answer from them .


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

berndy,

sorry for any confusion...please let me know what dole says but i would be leary at best to trust their answer of 'we always pick our fruit it at it's ripest'.  how is that even possible? if fruit is too ripe it cannot go through all the steps it takes to can i.e. peeling, coring, slicing etc. without being crushed or bruised by the equipment. have you ever seen bruised fruit in a can?  as a reminder here though...these are just my opinions, nothing more...

joey


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I did get a reply drom "DOLE" yesterday. They did not answer my question about the lack of yellow coclor in their canned pineapples but told me that they would send me a replacement for my purchase via regular mail.

I never complained about their canned pinapples I only send them a very simple question.I am not going to act stupid now and refuse a refund -

But I did send the same question to" DEL Monte .COM ' and see what they are going to say ?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Within a couple of hours Del Monte.com replied to my email. They too are avoiding  my direct question about the lack of yellow in their canned pineapples and are also sending me complimentary coupons to keep me happy.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I have to ask.  What does the yellow color do for you?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used a considerable amount of canned pineapple and rarely see neon yellow, more like a faded yellow.

Fresh pineapple is not bright yellow either, IMHO.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The more ripe the more yellow.   Hawian are yellow  everyone has given you their answers.


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

berndy said:


> I did get a reply drom "DOLE" yesterday. They did not answer my question about the lack of yellow coclor in their canned pineapples but told me that they would send me a replacement for my purchase via regular mail.
> 
> I never complained about their canned pinapples I only send them a very simple question.I am not going to act stupid now and refuse a refund -
> 
> But I did send the same question to" DEL Monte .COM ' and see what they are going to say ?


Reminds me of when I wrote to Melissa's about their supposed "Bhut Jolokia". They were hot, but not very. I asked them what their source was and if they had some form of quality control on the heat level. They sent me some coupons and a "We're sorry". Thanks. Different than my exchange with BumbleeBee...I found what I at first thought was glass but later it turned out to be crystal formations (Struvite) from the canning process that are present in the canned Mackerels. They didn't look like crystals at all though, they looked just like glass! (turns out it's a one in a million cans type of thing or such) But I digress, yeah that's pretty odd about the Pineapple. I don't buy much Pineapple but my guess would be some variety that has a shorter growing season or such but just has a paler color.

I'll have to grab a can of Wegman's brand and a Dole to see.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think the fresh yellow ones are a little abnormal.  About 15-20 years ago Dole came out with their own "hawaiian" pineapple.  It was the first time I'd ever seen such a yellow pineapple.

But I'm not native Hawaiian so I wouldn't know for a fact if an actually ripe pineapple was supposed to be that yellow or not.


----------



## zojison (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't think they actually gather the fruit when it's ripe, and even if they did, it wouldn't keep it's color if it wasn't "helped" by some food coloring and additives.

I did make some canned fruit mixes a few years ago to keep for a longer time (they also contained pineapple chunks), and I was very unhappy with the look of the final product. Because I used ripe fruits, it got a bit mushy, and in the process al the fruits lost their color: what in my mind should have been a tropical colored mix, was actually a yellowish fruit soup.

I know, big fail for me


----------

